# 2016-2018 Gen2 Chevy Cruze Aftermarket Grille



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks to me like it attaches to the factory grille with screws and wing nuts. 
And it fits around a euro width license plate frame, would leave a huge hole in the middle with no plate frame or gaps around a US width frame. 

And does it have a bowtie cutout in the upper part as pictured here, or a different cutout as pictured below?


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

That's what I was thinking but it looks like it goes in deep in the picture, like replacing the grille? Because if it went over it, it would stick out a little. Like here is a factory grille , see how the chrome piece and the grille are lined up? The chrome sticks out a little as it does in the picture with the aftermarket one. Yes, there is also a cutout for a bowtie, but if it replaces the stock grille, then how would a bowtie fit in there?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I think the important words here are Grille Trim Cover.

*Packing:*

*2PCS Grille Trim Cover*


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Taxman said:


> I think the important words here are Grille Trim Cover.
> 
> *Packing:*
> 
> *2PCS Grille Trim Cover*




I understand that, but in the description it says it is for "increasing air flow". It would make sense that this would be a replacement, since it's less restrictive of the stock grille. And it would be a "trim cover" because it's a cover for the radiator and such. To be honest I might just buy it.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi there, 

I decided to step in to show you some more grille options for the 2017 Cruze. 
2017 Chevy Cruze Custom Grilles at CARiD 
The first three mesh grilles use the OE grille surrounding, yet replace the grille itself. So you can consider these if you are searching for a custom grille for your Cruze.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

I was looking at these as well, but I haven't seen anyone that has actually bought one yet for the 2 Gen. Their are also no reviews on CARiD's site from actual buyers, so I don't have anything to compare this too. In the past I bought an E&G Classics grille to go on my Chevy Impala and it fit over the existing grille, but it was tedious and very time consuming to get in and I almost scratched the paint trying to adjust it. I've posted some pictures so you can get a feel of how the finished product would look:


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

ewww


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I want a badgeless front RS upper grille so bad. In fact I may just have to pick up a salavage grille off ebay and frankenstine one up to make a custom one.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

I think this would be a better option for the money.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

or anything from extremedimensions.com lol


----------

